# Need some help with buying best finder/plotter



## Tails up (Aug 18, 2017)

Ok so here's where I'm at, I have a simple lowrance hook3 but after having my phone die constantly on the water from using navionics for long periods of time I've decided to sell it and do an upgrade. So here's the kicker, I have to get it from west marine (gift card) and my budget is $400. Fishing shallow most of the time I really only use the depth finder for water temp and displayed depth. So the plotter is the most important feature for me. So after all that what's yalls prefrence? Having the same parameters which would you choose?


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I’d say go Navionics based platform (ie not Garmin) if you want the best maps. The problem is the added cost of the nav chip. 

I still think Garmin has the best interface but they’re all fine once you get used to them. 

In your position you should just get the biggest screen you can afford regardless of the manufacturer as long as it accepts navionics.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a Raymarine a75 no transducer I will trade you for the gift card plus $50. I bought it at West Marine in 2016. Very solid unit just would like to have the larger screen.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

There is no good unit that you can get new for $400. Look for a used 7 or 9" HDS or Elite Ti.
Even if you could find the perfect unit for $400 it still will be useless without charts. No units come with built in charts that are much better than a kids cartoon. No way you are going to see what you want on any GPS screen at a $400 budget. Just keep what you have until you can spend about at least $1000 for a unit and charts. Any chart plotter is useless without a good chart.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

YnR said:


> I’d say go Navionics based platform (ie not Garmin) if you want the best maps. The problem is the added cost of the nav chip.
> 
> I still think Garmin has the best interface but they’re all fine once you get used to them.
> 
> In your position you should just get the biggest screen you can afford regardless of the manufacturer as long as it accepts navionics.


Agree. Get something that will accept nav chips like navionics or FMT. You might have to add some cash though but you might as well bight the bullet and get a nice unit. Another 5 years and you will wish you had done so. I have a small raymarine, I think it's the a67 or something. Navionics chip with Sat overlay makes fishing LA so much easier.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The a75 I use cost $975 at West Marine and is compatible with Navionics Platinum. The Navionics platinum micro sd card for each gulf region is $189. If you are trying to save money on a premium unit the trade is a good way to start. The new Raymarine or Lowrance nine inch screens I am considering start at $2000.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

You can find a older Lowrance hds gen 2 on Ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrance-h...964780&hash=item2f158d4002:g:T5YAAOSw4Ehaf5f8


----------



## Tails up (Aug 18, 2017)

I appreciate all the advice! The raymarime is a great deal and I appreciate that. I just dont have the spare cash right now to buy the transducer and what nots. Life of a fireman! I have a small 16' high tide flats boat with the small center console so I was just looking for a simple 5" screen type unit like the hook 5 or something along those lines. I may just stay using my phone lol. It's worked good for me so far.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Tails up said:


> I appreciate all the advice! The raymarime is a great deal and I appreciate that. I just dont have the spare cash right now to buy the transducer and what nots. Life of a fireman! I have a small 16' high tide flats boat with the small center console so I was just looking for a simple 5" screen type unit like the hook 5 or something along those lines. I may just stay using my phone lol. It's worked good for me so far.


All Hook units will not run any imagery and running on a map only inshore in shallower areas is practically useless.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Tails up said:


> I appreciate all the advice! The raymarime is a great deal and I appreciate that. I just dont have the spare cash right now to buy the transducer and what nots. Life of a fireman! I have a small 16' high tide flats boat with the small center console so I was just looking for a simple 5" screen type unit like the hook 5 or something along those lines. I may just stay using my phone lol. It's worked good for me so far.


You can buy battery packs for your Phone for pretty cheap. Certainly a lot cheaper than buying a new chartplotter.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

It’s not really true that a chart plotter is useless without better maps if you fish the same area all the time. Where I go, it’s a maze of oyster bars that are under 12” of murky water at high tide. Go out on a negative low tide and idle around all day, tracking your routes. Now you’ve got safe paths to travel, in addition to the depth finder for locating potholes and drop offs.

I’d sell junk around the house/garage and spring for the 7” unit instead personally, but here you go if you want to stay around your budget. 

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/simr...ucer-and-insight-charts--17204447?recordNum=3

You can always add better maps down the road when you want to fish unfamiliar spots.


----------

